# Field Update



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is an update on our field training.

We had a slow training fall. About the time I had my FF firmly in place things with my HRC club were winding down. Can you believe a lot of them were actually hunting and not training. Go figure. It seemed like every time I did have a training date there was, rain, flooding, and even snow (in Seattle). Training days were spotty.

What we did do is run singles. Many,many,many singles. Walking singles, angled in, angled out, thru old falls, water singles....you get the idea.
Winter is now really good at marking singles. She loves the work, flies out picks them up, zips back and delivers to hand. As she is coming to heel she is looking out for the next mark.
Since the beginning of the year we have been training more consistently.
I have become a part of a informal training group who meets at least once a week. I also now have 10 acre field to train on, this is very helpful since I have no real yard at my house. With those two huge items in place we are starting to make slow progress forward. We have started pile work. I thought the hard part was FF. Force to pile avoidance is getting the best of me. My plan is to seek help from a Pro Trainer to get through this quickly and cleanly. Unfortunately, my Pro is running dog's at The Grand and will not be back until around mid April. 

Winter is picking up birds nicely both land and water. We will be entering a HRC started test in April. This is 2 land singles and 2 water singles. Pretty straight forward stuff so unless a I get too nervous and screw it up......

Ever so slowly we are inching forward,
Holly


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wish you were a bit farther South, we could train together. The HRC I belong to is up in the Eugene area so I never get to play dates, but I'll still support them with dues and entry into their events.

Where is the HRC test going to be in April? I might be able to make it. Our first hunt test is April 16th and 17th.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds to me like she's doing great!!! I love reading others' training progress, it motivates me to get my sorry butt out and do something. Well, tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! I thought FF was the worse, but it just gets harder the further you go. I guess that's the only way!

When is your test in April. We're running 16th and 17th of April, possibly one day the weekend after that...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Wish you were a bit farther South, we could train together. The HRC I belong to is up in the Eugene area so I never get to play dates, but I'll still support them with dues and entry into their events.
> 
> Where is the HRC test going to be in April? I might be able to make it. Our first hunt test is April 16th and 17th.


 
I wish we could train together also. I think you are in a less rain more sun area. 

I belong to Whistling Wings HRC in the Seattle area. The spring hunt tests are April 16th and 17th, sadly the same days as yours. The "fall" HRC hunt test is August 20 and 21st. Do you run AKC? Evergreen Golden Retriever Club hunt test I believe is the week-end of June 25th. It would be great to meet you.
Holly


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Congrats! I thought FF was the worse, but it just gets harder the further you go. I guess that's the only way!
> 
> When is your test in April. We're running 16th and 17th of April, possibly one day the weekend after that...


 
Sound like everyone is running that week-end out in our part of the world.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hollyk said:


> I wish we could train together also. I think you are in a less rain more sun area.
> 
> I belong to Whistling Wings HRC in the Seattle area. The spring hunt tests are April 16th and 17th, sadly the same days as yours. The "fall" HRC hunt test is August 20 and 21st. Do you run AKC? Evergreen Golden Retriever Club hunt test I believe is the week-end of June 25th. It would be great to meet you.
> Holly


I just love to do stuff with my dogs, so I run AKC, never have but want to, run HRC, whatever. If I can train for it, I'll try it. The Evergreen hunt test sounds fun. Where will that be? All Goldens....What could be better. Course, now I hope gas doesn't go to $5 a gallon. I might have to take a horse and buggy, wish I had one. The fall HRC in August might be do-able too.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I know that the Whistling Wings HRC tests are held at Pepper's Retriever Grounds located at, 10808 W Snoqualmie Valley Rd NE Carnation, Washington 98014. If you used google maps and direct the street view feature at the grounds you can see one of the ponds that is located close to the road. I worked water here on Sunday. I was told that many years ago Bob Pepper would go to hunt tests all over. When he saw a training pond he liked he would come home and dig a replica on his farm.

The EGRC website says that the location for the June Hunt test is Carnation Wa., so I _think_ it will be at Pepper's.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We have HRC tests near here April 16 and 17 also, although I doubt I'll go. I'd like to, but we have the CCA on April 17, not sure I want to get him in swamp bilge the day before, LOL.


----------

